# found an independant store



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

HAve never bought there before because the tanks were always so messy. They seem to have someone new looking after the tanks so i had a good look the other day and came home with 3 platies and 2 guppies. Both are local bred- the guppies coming from 50 miles away and the platies coming from tyhe next province.
Gave them a 10 gallon tank "just in case" but all are doing well. Today I found 3 platy fry in the tank. I am guessing the blue platy had them but can't be sure. Could be the orange and yellow one. definitely not the black and yellow.
The store does not have much variety- mostly livebearers and goldfish but hopefully it is a good store to visit.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

well, let's hope they at least have better fish than your usual store


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

There are a quite a few around me.


----------

